# Grumpy bugs!



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 14, 2007)

After my afrian mantis shed and became a fully fledged adult he seems to have gotten...well...realy grumpy and anti social.

I like getting my mantids out and letting them crawly up my arm or just sit with one on my finger tip while we check each other out. Since his moult he just clings to one spot and should i offer a finger or stick he either ignores it or adopts a treat position and gets flusterd, now i dont want to annoy or aggravate him so should i just leave him be or will he get used to it eventualy?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

Number one (i'm quoteing Rick here) "Mantids are more of a looking pet that holding." Since he just shed he feel afraid on your hand since his skin may not have dried yet. Another option is just leave him in the cage a week and hold a different mantis.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 14, 2007)

Give it a couple days as it has to ajust to having wings and being a different size, some stay like it though but if he has been ok in the past then he should slowly become more tame so pick him up in 2-3 days and see how it is


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah and de aware he might fly off you so be ready to catch him


----------



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 14, 2007)

He's already flown a short stint from my hand to the floor, and i have to say it nearly deafend me.....not through any noise the mantis made but from my girlfriend! jesus! you'd have thought godzilla had came through the roof! lol But yeah i understand the are not crazy about being handed. I'll see how it goes anywayz, i just wanted to know if this was a common change in behavior, thanks for all your responses.


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 14, 2007)

My african used to allllways want to walk on me and play on me and ever since she has been an adult she has been mean and teh same way.. maybe its just our africans cause i was wondering the same way. i cant even hold her anymore


----------



## Precious (Aug 14, 2007)

I've only been doing this for 4mos. (a Chinese ooth) but I noticed distinct personality changes after the latter moults. It's as though they "grew up." Adults were still fun (once they got comfortable in their new skin) but not like the nymphs. They're so sweet.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

You people are funny.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 15, 2007)

I gotta join them Rick! They are sweet and cute as a baby's behind! When their butts curl up and they look like babies crawling across the floor, or when their all stretched out like their watching tv, and what other bug could you hold on your finger and feed? :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 15, 2007)

I kept two males to adult so far and they are no fun when they become adult. They don't even eat anymore. They only thing that's still cool about them is that they can fertilize the females. :roll:


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 17, 2007)

> You people are funny.


i was thinking the same thing.... :wink:


----------

